# Loader for 56 Case 310?



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

I was just wondering if there is a front end loader that would work on my 56 310? I need to clean her up a bit first and get used to operating her, but thought it would make a nice addition down the road. Also, I could keep an eye out for one. Just curious. If so, I'd love to see some pics of one with a loader. Thanks.

Rick


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Rick,
I know there are loaders that will fit your tractor but I am unsure what models to tell you to look for. I hope Mike or Don or some one else might have some suggestions. Do you want to stay with a case loader or are you open to other brands of loaders. I thought there was something about a loader a guy had on yt that would fit a 300 series tractor. 
caseman-d


----------



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

It doesn't have to be a case loader, I'm open to other loaders as long as they attach and work like they're supposed to. Would love to see some pics those...

Rick


----------



## rhedelius (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the Wagner Loaders that were aftermarket add-on's to many tractor's? Is there a website with more info on them? Are they still available new or just used? Any info would be great, thanks.

Rick


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

According to the page at the link below, a Swedish company bought Wagner Loaders. 

http://www.atlascopco-group.com/acgroup/acgroup.nsf/docs/1984-1996 

Here's a link to the companies main page.

http://www.atlascopco.com/ 

Mark


----------

